# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Fantasy wish list

## Kurt

I have been thinking about my fantasy wish list recently, what would be on it, and what was the criteria for such a list. What differentiates a fantasy wish list from a simple want list is there is little hope of acquiring animals on the fantasy list due to the criteria I came up with. So this is what I came up with. First the criteria and second the lists.

*Criteria to be on the fantasy wish list.*
A. Animal is legal to possess or buy due to local, state, federal, or international law.
B. Animal is too expensive for me to consider purchasing.
C. Animal is simply not imported or available.

Now my lists
*Salamanders*
1. _Ambystoma opacum_, marbled salamander (illegal in MA)
2. _Ambystoma laterale_, blue-spotted salamander (illegal in MA)
3. _Neurergus kaiseri_, Iranian harlequin newt (Was just too expensive, now illegal to buy under CITES Appendix I)
4. _Pseudoeurycea bellii_, Bell's false brook salamander (Never imported)
5. _Salamandra salamandra fastuosa_, yellow-striped fire salamander (Expensive)

*Frogs*
1. _Agalychnis annae_, yellow-eyed leaf frog (Expensive, for now)
2. _Ranitomeya benedicta_ (Not really available in the US as far as I know, UE has them listed but they are in Canada and the fact they don't list the price makes me think I probably can't afford them)
3. _Atelopus spumarius barbatoni_ (Not imported, as far as I know)
4. _Hyalinobatrachium valerioi_, reticulated glass frog (Not imported)
5. _Centrolene ilex_, montane glass frog (Not imported)
6. _Dyscophus antongilii_, northern tomato frog (CITES Appendix I)
7. _Anaxyrus exsul_, black toad (Limited in range and protected by its home state of CA)
8. _Hyla andersonii_, pine barrens treefrog (Endangered, protected by Federal Law)
9. _Mantella cowani_, Cowan's mantella (Critically endangered, CITES Appendix II)
10. _Cruziohyla craspedopus_, Amazon leaf frog (Not imported)

With the above criteria in mind what's on your fantasy wish list?

----------


## Jace

Wow, these fantasy wish lists could get long, depending on what you want and where you are.  I can think of several off the top of my head.  Please forgive me, as I am not good with their scientific names, and by the time I look them up and type them out, I may never get around to submitting the post.  Kurt, I admire the fact that you can probably do both right off the top of your head.  Anyway, my fantasy wish list for frogs:

Red-banded Rubber Frog-unavailable where I am in Canada.
Waxy Monkey Frog-only ever found one available and it was too expensive.
Northern Leopard Frog-considered an endangered species in British Columbia, Canada.
Colorado River Toad-endangered.

I'm sure there is more, but that's a start.

----------


## missclick

nothing on my wish list is unattainable really, i just dont have space or money for them

Pair of D. Variabilis or Imitators
Vietnamese blue tree frogs
D. Leucomelas
Pair of Bumble bee walking toads
California Newt- cant find them for sale (but i know where to catch them!)
Tiger Salamander
Tomato Frogs

----------


## Socrates

Theloderma asperum (too expensive for me at the moment)
Theloderma gordoni (IUCN Red List, i think there are people who breed these though...maybe, but probably expensive)
Theloderma horridum (IUCN Red List, and way to expensive for me at this time)
Theloderma setllatum (only a few breeders right now and very expensive and not in this country arggh haha o well)
Theloderma licin (was one, but I am getting a mating group at the beginning of June!)

As you can see I am a little obsessed with the Theloderms :-)

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hey Kurt, good news. Ranitomeya benedicta is next on my target list and a couple of months ago UE quoted me only $300 each. This price will surely drop as availability increases because they are breeding them now.* 
*I say "only" $300 because last year at this time I looked for some and they were over $2000 if you were lucky enough to even find one.*

----------


## Kurt

> nothing on my wish list is unattainable really, i just dont have space or money for them
> 
> Pair of D. Variabilis or Imitators
> Vietnamese blue tree frogs
> D. Leucomelas
> Pair of Bumble bee walking toads
> California Newt- cant find them for sale (but i know where to catch them!)
> Tiger Salamander
> Tomato Frogs


That's a want list, not a fantasy wish list. If I posted my want list it would be huge!

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt, I admire the fact that you can probably do both right off the top of your head. Anyway, my fantasy wish list for frogs:
> 
> Red-banded Rubber Frog-unavailable where I am in Canada.
> Waxy Monkey Frog-only ever found one available and it was too expensive.
> Northern Leopard Frog-considered an endangered species in British Columbia, Canada.
> Colorado River Toad-endangered.


Off the top of my head, 
_Phrynomantis bifasciatus_ (available here, I have three myself. As well as three _P. microps_)
_Phyllomedudsa sauvagii_ (expensive here too)
_Lithobates pipiens_
_Ollotis alvaria_ (I have one)

Thanks to your fantasy wish list, I have thought of two more fantasy frogs, _Phrynomantis annectens_ & _P. affinis_. Neither are imported as far as I know.

----------


## Kurt

> *Hey Kurt, good news. Ranitomeya benedicta is next on my target list and a couple of months ago UE quoted me only $300 each. This price will surely drop as availability increases because they are breeding them now.* 
> *I say "only" $300 because last year at this time I looked for some and they were over $2000 if you were lucky enough to even find one.*


That would make _Ranitomeya benedicta_ a category B on the wish list, at least for now.

----------


## Jace

> Off the top of my head, 
> _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_ (available here, I have three myself. As well as three _P. microps_)
> _Phyllomedudsa sauvagii_ (expensive here too)
> _Lithobates pipiens_
> _Ollotis alvaria_ (I have one)
> 
> Thanks to your fantasy wish list, I have thought of two more fantasy frogs, _Phrynomantis annectens_ & _P. affinis_. Neither are imported as far as I know.


Lol-show off!!  Wish I could do that.  I am very jealous of your _Ollotis alvaria_-I had a look at your photo album and just love the look on his/her face in the one pic!  How did you manage to get one?

----------


## KennyDB

Caudates:

Ambystoma annulatum
Ambystoma cingulatum

Neurergus crocatus
Neurergus microspilotus

Bolitoglossa mexicana
Bolitoglossa lincolni
Bolitoglossa salvinii
Oedipina pacificensis
Pseudoeurycea belli
Nototriton lignicola

Anurans:

Pedostibes hosii
Rhinoderma darwinii
Notaden bennettii

----------


## Kurt

> Lol-show off!! Wish I could do that. I am very jealous of your _Ollotis alvaria_-I had a look at your photo album and just love the look on his/her face in the one pic! How did you manage to get one?


I bought him at the Manchester show. Last fall there were loads of _alvaria_ for sale at the Manchester show. I have had mine for at least two or three years now.

----------


## Kurt

> Caudates:
> 
> Ambystoma annulatum
> Ambystoma cingulatum
> 
> Neurergus crocatus
> Neurergus microspilotus
> 
> Bolitoglossa mexicana
> ...


Last I knew John has the _Ambystoma annulatum_. The _A. cingulatum_ are nice too. I have never seen them offered though. _Notaden bennettii_ is a cool looking frog.

----------


## Terry

Caecilians:
*Typhlonectes natans* (kept several in the past, no longer available)
*Ichthyophis kohtaoensis* (very cool)

Frogs and Toads:
_Xenopus borealis_
_Pipa pipa_ (kept some in the past, would like more)

Salamanders/Newts:
*Axolotls*
_Iberian ribbed newt_ 
_Dicamptodon ensatus_

----------


## Kurt

I forgot all about caecilians. So here is an amendment to my list -

*Caecilians*
_Ichthyophis kohtaoensis_
_Herpele multiplicata_
_Boulengerula uluguruensis_
_Siphonops annulatus_

These would be on the fantasy list, because I have never seen them for sale locally, just on-line

----------


## Deku

My wish list would be:

Toads:
1)Rococo toad
2)American toad
3)Asian climbing toad
4)More cane toads xD

Frogs and treefrogs:
Mantella & Dart frogs
Pyxie frogs-Afraid to get bit and not enough room, plus hard to find them anymore.(God these are AMAZING infact I would be comforted if I could see a complete video of them in the wild you know documentary and stuff with AWESOME footage)
Waxy monkey treefrog
Clown treefrog(looks exotically difficult if it makes sense, you know like an animal looks soo exotic it seems  it would be extremely hard to care for)
Red eyed treefrog(Kinda afraid that I would kill it because its extremely pretty DX)
Budgetts frog
wood frogs-I cant find caresheets and more importantly I cant find them xD

Other amphibians
Sirens-Kinda look like they would die easily.
Axolotls- Turns out they're illegal to own in the state of new jersey. .__. What do you know? Another animal the state says shouldnt be kept. 
Caecilians-Cant find them and kinda creep me out xD 


Turtles
-SNAPPING TURTLE-Dur its too big and vicious. xD 
-Fly river turtle
-Eastern box turtle(Atm I couldnt keep one due to land issues)

Snakes
Ball python-Only snake I ever wanted to keep at all. But because my mom is afraid of snakes she says no. xD 

Oh p.s. I forgot to add on frog I would keep the amazonian horned frog but its recorded to not last in captivity and then theres the vietnamese mossy frog but my friend whose an expert on reptiles had it and it died on him. SOOO yeah.

----------


## Kurt

I have a rococo, clowns (hoping to get more in Hamburg), and red-eyes. I also have a pair of blue darts as well. I used to have a snapping turtle and wood frogs.

----------


## Deku

> I have a rococo, clowns (hoping to get more in Hamburg), and red-eyes. I also have a pair of blue darts as well. I used to have a snapping turtle and wood frogs.


Lucky! D: I wish I had a rococo! Dx They are soo big and beautiful! Favorite toad along with the cane toads.

----------


## Buck Rogers

Any species of dart frog (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
Any species of salamander (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
Vietnamese Mossy Toad (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
Red Eyed Tree Frogs (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
In fact any exotic species I would love (exotics are illegal in South Africa)

But if I can be so forward and put my fantasy monitor lizard wish list:
_V. macrei_ (Blue Tree Monitor) (Too damn expensive)
_V. prasinus_ (Emerald/Green Tree Monitor) (Too damn expensive)
_V. panoptes_ (Argus Monitor) (can't be shipped out of Australia)
_V. varius_ (Lace Monitor) (can't be shipped out of Australia)
Any dwarf species of Australian monitors (can't be shipped out of Australia) 

I would add Gila Monster (Heloderma suspectum), but I have a feeling I'll get a pair in a few short years.

----------


## Deku

> Any species of dart frog (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
> Any species of salamander (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
> Vietnamese Mossy Toad (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
> Red Eyed Tree Frogs (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
> In fact any exotic species I would love (exotics are illegal in South Africa)
> 
> But if I can be so forward and put my fantasy monitor lizard wish list:
> v. macrei (Blue Tree Monitor) (Too damn expensive)
> v. prasinus (Emerald/Green Tree Monitor) (Too damn expensive)
> ...


why not get african bullfrogs? Or uhh why not just move? XD

----------


## jtay

I wish I could have a milk frog - so cute! Not allowed exotic amphibians in NZ  :Frown: 
Also I wish I could keep any of our natives - requires a hard out permit, and can only keep them for breeding purposes I think. Suppose I could try one day....

----------


## Buck Rogers

> why not get african bullfrogs?  XD


There are 2 species of Bullfrog that occur in Southern Africa the Giant Bullfrog and the African Bullfrog (i'll get the latin names for you so there is no confusion), but both are TOPS species and protected with a nice and heavy fine if caught with one of them. 




> Or uhh why not just  move? XD


I take it you've never been anywhere in Africa? Once you have Africa in your blood you can NEVER leave  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

